# Tow Hook Plate Relocation



## LDForget (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey guys. Has anyone used a universal tow hook relocation kit for their license plate? What vehicle are the threads similar to? Im hoping BMW, as i just ordered a kit. lol


----------

